# Help!! My discus doesn't know how to eat!!!



## Andrea_459 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum! I bought a discus a few months ago from a pet store. The first time I saw her at the pet store, she was eating fine but really slow and doesn't chase for food when other discus in the tank chases for the red worms. After she went home with me, I putted her together with my other discus but she couldn't eat anything since my other discus chases for the redworms and ate all of it. After I saw her getting skinnier and skinnier, I putted her into another tank thinking she would eat all of the food I give her. But I was watching her eat a few days ago, and I noticed when she tries to eat the small cube of red worms, she tries to bite some of the redworms off from the frozen cube, but it doesn't get into her mouth instead she spits it all out! I tried to feed her flakes but same thing happened!! This is kind of funny but at the same time I don't know what to do!! She's getting skinnier and skinnier and I'm afraid she will starve to death! I have a feeling she hasn't eaten in months!! Please help!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear. If she wasnt eating at store as fast as others you now know that a sign not to buy right? 

Flubendazole can sometimes stop wasting disease based on what might be internally wrong but if you are already months into starvation and you dont have experience treating (even if you did) it may be time to put her down...

I know you want to turn her around but having done what you want to do I would have treated much sooner and when they are what you are describing treatment almost never works anyway(this long into starvation) and death sounds imminent to me...

Sorry I wish I had better things to offer...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

flAGELLATES. ALL FISH HAVE FLAGELLATES..BUT WHEN STRESSED AND POOR CONDITIONS..IE..THE LFS..THEY INCREASE IN NUMBERS AND THEIR STOMACHS SHUT DOWN. IT COULD BE TOO LATE.. but..metronidazole at 500 mg. per 10 gallons daily..and very high heat of 90 degrees could get her maybe going again. i have it here..on dunbar. \
i also have some information on my sponsor section on how to select discus. trouble with alot of lfs is they dont keep them at good conditions..and they get stressed and stunted. theres also alot of people lately briinging in low priced small discus from fish farms...that are already stunted before they even get them. basically selling their culls for 3 to 5.oo each then they resell at lfs for low price..so..a deal is not always a deal. best to get discus at around 3 to 3.5 inches..and you need to check for eye to body ratio..which is a learning process to really see discus . if they have a big eye..and pointy little nose..and their eye is close to the side of their head when you look at sideview..they are already stunted. also skinny forehead..and concave stomach. 
if you want to try get him eating..the metro should help . 50 percent wc daily..and redose the full amount. best to do in a 10 or 20 gallon tank to save on medication. 
theres a good chance he wont grow ..but may save him.


----------

